# ICD lead recall



## mariecass (Jan 11, 2012)

Does anyone know how you bill for the lead removal and replacement due to the lead being recalled for possible fracture along with the generator replacement for end of life for the Physician? Would the recall of lead change the Physician's billing?

Would I code 33249 (new rv lead/new generator), 33244 (removal of old rv lead), 33241 (removal of old generator) DFT 93641-26 and assign the dx 996.04 for 33249/33244 and  V53.32 for 33241? 

Thanks
Cassidy


----------



## KimberlyAFloyd (Jan 30, 2012)

This is what I found on lead recalls in my Dr Z reference guide 2012:

"If there is a lead recall and the patient's existing generator requires exchange unrelated to the recall, submit code 33240, 33230 or 33231 depending on number of chambers with leads for generator removal and the new generator placement. Use code 33216-FB for the “free lead” placement."

I haven't coded a lead recall as of yet.  This was all I could find...hope this helps.

Thanks,
Kim Floyd, CPC


----------



## mariecass (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Kimberly. I understand that in most cases the recalled lead would be replaced for free and no cost to the facility, but I would think the Physician should still get paid for having to remove the old lead and for putting in a new one. Does that make sense? 

Cassidy


----------

